# PEMF and total knee replacement



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

My husband had a total knee replacement (TKR) in late January. Due to some infection, the incision was reopened yesterday, hosed out, antibiotics, etc. 
PT will begin (again) next week.

I heard about Pulsed Electro Magnetic Field therapy (PEMF) on Dr. Oz, and we just ordered a "device" (Soma Pulse P2) for my husband to use to (hopefully) aid healing -- should be here this afternoon. Because this is not a new therapy and has a proven track record for at least some conditions, we decided to just do it. Because we're both mountain bikers in the geezin' age bracket, we thought it will get a lot of use for other things as well.

This therapy is FDA approved (insurance will cover it) for bone fractures that are not healing, but I'm wondering if any of you have used it to aid in healing other injuries/surgeries and your experience with it. There are a few ongoing studies using PEMF as an adjunct therapy for TKR, but final results are not yet in. 
Here are a few general links: 
Ask Your Doctor About: Pulsed Electromagnetic Field Therapy 
More information on PEMF and sports injuries here.

I also noticed the mention of ultrasound to promote healing on other Rider Down threads, so we'll investigate that as well. If anyone has had an experience with this modality, please post.


----------

